# Pure Black Turkish ANGORA



## felineeagle (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi , I have been looking for a black turkish angora kitten for quite sometime now - I live in Australia, but unlike America, Australia doesnt seem to have the same amount of cat-networks so I was hoping someone might know of someone (hopefully in Australia) who may lead me in the right direction.

Thanks for any help.
'Meow'


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Hello, and Welcome! Meow!
Here's a link to a no-kill shelter in Australia's southern highlands *-*
http://www.happypaws.com.au/

They may be able to provide you with information on breed-specific rescues.
Just a note on the side, cats are not considered pure breed unless they have documentation. 
Arianwen matches the Siberian breed description to a 't'. She is even hypo-allergenic. But without papers she's just a very lovable DLH. (Domestic Long Hair)


----------



## felineeagle (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi 'Cat-Daddy to Arianwen'

Thankyou for your reply.
Now can I ask how does one know that a cat is hypo-allergenic? (reason being that the Turkish Angora didnt have an undercoat and on top of that had a realy great face ( according to me anyway) but one of the things was that there was no undercoat (and that non-persian/non-short-hair look of course). Sorry to waffle - just asking.

Anyway how's the weather over there in Alabama? :wink: (I live in Victoria,Australia where bushfires are rampant as it is dry and we have alot of arsonists down here)

PS when I wrote 'meow' I meant 'thanx/hello/etc' in cat language - not my name

L O L Felineeagle


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi felineeagle:

Welcome to the Cat Forum!

As far as I know, the only cat breed that is close to hypoallergenic is the Siberian Cat, which supposedly has less of a certain feline protein in its saliva and therefore triggers fewer allergies than other breeds. People are allergic to the proteins in saliva, not necessarily the actual hair of the animal. There is also a project going to breed genetically altered British Shorthairs (I think) that do not have the protein either, but these kittens are very very expensive and must be ordered in advance. You can probably do a search for those cats.

That said, you can usually work around an allergy if you are diligent about keeping your kitty bathed with special shampoo - we have allergies in our household, so our kitty must be bathed. She has gotten used to it since kitten hood, and it means we can snuggle her and enjoy her for almost ten days before one or another person begins to get a runny nose or itchy eyes. Then its off to the bath for her. 

Hope that helps! And welcome, once again!

Fran


----------



## felineeagle (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Fran,
Thankyou for your quick reply! and for also taking time out for your explanation to my question. We've already got one beautiful cat that we saved (before weaning) approx 12yrs ago. He is the centre of my life - probably also because he was so young when I got him he just developed into a mirror image of me (aloof, not a smoochy lapcat, but always there when I feel down and always in the distant background other-times (he is a house cat). My 40th is coming up and I guess I wanted another 'child' (ie kitty) which is where the Angora came up. It seems impossible to get (in Australia) so I'm going to take Arianwen's Daddy's advice and opt for a shelter-cat - something young enough to get on with my son (Willow-meow).
I was hoping to actually get a fire-victim cat (as I said previously : we've had enormous bushfires here down in OZ), and if one comes up for adoption I still will - no-matter what the ongoing costs are to rehabilitate the poor thing ( I had friends that died in the fires so it's the least I can do).
You know what! - I'm going to ask for a large cat aviary for my 40th birthday instead (one that attaches to the window.)


Thanks Again
Felineeagle (meow)


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Hi, Felineeagle!
Meow! :wink :lol: 

I have a relative who is allergic to cats. She gets a runny nose and watery eyes around cats. But she can pet, and cuddle, and play with Arianwen all she wants, not even having a single sniffle. That's how I know, besides being a very sweet kitty, Arianwen is a hypo-allergenic kitty.  
It's wonderful that you're going to adopt a fire victim kitty. I can tell you from experience that cats who've had hard lives make the very best, and sweetest pets.

Sorry to hear about the bushfires in your area. atback You're not in any danger, are you? Doing a rain-dance for you!
The weather here is nice, right now, but a little cold. There was much-needed rain here, for a few days, which turned into snow yesterday. :jump 
Northeast Alabama, where I live, had been declared an Extreme Drought zone by NOAA (National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration). I haven't checked recently, but I think the Extreme Drought designation has been lifted. 


rcat oh, btw, I'm John, my username is gunterkat :wink:


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi felineeagle, welcome to the forum. I'm so sorry to hear about your friends.

Adopting a fire-victim cat would be a lovely thing to do. I'm not sure where in VIC you're located, but there is a lady called Ingrid who has a cat shelter in Wallan - the fires got really close to her property and her cats were evacuated, but the wind changed direction before the fires reached her. Living in that area, there's a chance she might be looking after some fire victim kitties. Here's a link to her website: http://users.ssc.net.au/ingridshaven/

Re hypoallergenic cats; I've heard Devon Rexes are meant to be hypoallergenic, and there's one at the RSPCA in Burwood right now.

Sorry that I can't help you with the Turkish Angora! Hope you're staying safe on this windy day...


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Very sorry to hear about your friends who were killed in the fires, Felineeagle. Sympathy Meow! atback 

Here's a link to a company in Victoria that builds cat enclosures.
http://www.advancedcatenclosures.com.au/


----------



## felineeagle (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Silver Deer!

That website that you gave me is just what I was looking for!!!!! It's quite hard not to go past the main/major shelters to find one that is as exceptional as the one you gave me in Wallan - it's one of those word-of-mouth things, you know, that smaller unknown shelter that doesn't get as much funding etc. Wallan is approx 2hrs away by car (which I dont have) but is so worth the trip (i'll get a friend to drive me and maybe we'll both end-up adopting!!!) The felines are just what I was looking for: ex cancer victims, fire survivors, etc; the cats that as John mentioned are the truly beautiful ones.

Thx also John for your kind words and also the cat aviary website. My birthday is in Sept so it gives my other half time to save for that extra-large very-expensive cat aviary ( as I have this feeling that I'm not going to leave Wallan with only 1 cat :lol: 

I will keep you all informed - it won't happen overnite but once I get my mind set on something I don't let go....

Lots of love from me and my wonderful Willow.... 'meow'

PS I should put a picture up one day - will get to it when I figure out how to do it.... ( have to find one with the wonderful Willow )
xox

PSS it is really quite wonderful to know so many people that are so genuinely nice and helpful - VERY RARE - must be a 'cat-thing' .


----------



## felineeagle (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi y'all,

I have done further investigation on the website that silver deer gave me and it really breaks my heart - I cant believe there are so many beautiful personalities and I can't have them all... I have picked out SIX!!!!! and I havnt even got my cat-aviary ( or mentioned it to my other half yet (about how many etc) btw picking six out of about 1hundred is bad enough!!!! I just feel heart-broken that I can't save them all!!! (some of them have been there for years!!! thx to the wonderful ingrid... It is such a shame that I cant do more....(apart from donate, which I'll definitely do) and also that i didn't even know about this website until silver deer mentioned it to me!!! I hate that there are only a certain few big-names that are government-funded etc and thankyou once again to silver deer for giving me the Wallan(Vic) website.

On the bright side : John it is currently 8.35pm here in OZ and your're raindance has done its job - it is raining on my washing outside that I just couldn't be bothered bringing in all day. Absolutely worth it!!!!!! What dance did you do ( hip-hop / jazz / ballroom / etc ) ?

L O L Angela (Felineeagle)


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

Ohh, I'm glad I was able to help! Which six kitties have you narrowed it down to? There are a few stunners to chose from, aren't there? 

I have a few other sites bookmarked too (  you can tell what I do with my spare time... lol):

The Cat Corner (Boronia): http://www.thecatcorner.com.au/?g=7
Pets Haven (Woodend): http://www.petshaven.com.au
Australian Animal Protection Society (Keysborough): http://www.aaps.org.au/cats/cats_page_one.html
Save-A-Dog Scheme (they have cats for adoption too, and they're in Glen Iris): http://www.saveadog.org.au/cats/cats_medlonghair.asp
Lost Dogs' Home (they also have cats for adoption, and they're in North Melbourne): http://ldhpets.sheltermate.com/sear...btn=Find+Animals&animalType=2,15&regionID=50&
Lort Smith Animal Hospital (North Melbourne): http://mail.lortsmith.com/StrayReg/AdoptPage.asp

I can't wait to see a photo of Willow.


----------



## felineeagle (Feb 26, 2009)

OH BLOODY **** SILVER DEER!!!!! (only joking)

I am not even going to look at the other websites as I am still in a quandary on the six I've picked - I'd take them all, but I've got the wonderful Willow to contend with and 'the-other-half' who still thinks I am uselessly looking for a black angora in OZ !!!!!

These are the six I've chosen.... actually I don't want to even say coz all 100 or so are just wonderful!!1 (thank goodness Ingred will keep them until forever - but I still feel bad

I know..... Why dont you tell me your top six considering that me and my kitty-son are alloof? ha

(it is really hard, but at least I know that Ingrid will take care of the rest - and I will definitely donate to the ones that have no sponsors)

B T W thx again for pointing me in the right direction and I look forward to your choice, it will really make it easier for me

Angela


----------



## felineeagle (Feb 26, 2009)

AAAGGGHHHH!!! - I knew I shouldn't look at the other lists you sent me but I just couldn't help myself ( I feel like NEO ie matrix , who chose the wrong pill - blue/red ????????)

I still do appreciate your help GREATLY silver deer - but now there are 9 felines to choose from (made a mistake b4 there is 7 not 6 and I've chosen 2 from boronia) AAAAGGGHHHHHH!!!! 

Angela :roll:


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

Haha, oh dear!! I was wondering if it'd be a good idea to give you all those links or not! I think I would have about 10 cats if Milly wasn't such a princess  (she doesn't get along with other cats).

Here are my top seven from Ingrid's:
Isadora - too, too gorgeous!!
Lucas - he looks like a cuddlepot.
Lewis - I've had my eye on him for some time, actually; I would love to meet him in person!
Benny - poor little bub, even without ears he's still so cute.
Malou - I love her paws, and I just love the princesses... lol
Max - he looks like he'd be so much fun, I love how fuzzy he is too.
Agnes - what a doll. 
And... any of the little grey kittens (I'm a sucker for grey cats)!


----------



## felineeagle (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Silver Deer !!

We have three cats in common: being Max, Benny and Isadora - actually now four (which makes my tally now 8 selected cats) the other is one you suggested being Malou..

At the moment I am trying to add my wonderful willow to the 'picture-bit' (obviously not too computor-knowledgable) - I love what you've done with Milly's absolutely goergeous photo-mosaic ! When you see willow (after I make it under 10KB with the help of a friend) you will get a better idea of his aloofness; don't get me wrong, he stays with my parent's three cats and two dogs when we go away and is ok with that, but still pretty-much keeps to himself...My parents also have a home-made aviary which suits me fine as Willow is not really allowed outside (without supervision) let me say that we both do the gardening allot :lol: 

Getting back to my cat-picks they are:

1/ Gloria - beautiful and young and timid
2/ Tousa - poor thing needs a home before winter because of his injuries (i really don't think I can adopt that quickly, but we'll see) - never thought I'd want something that furry , but he deserves a warm home
The next 6 have question-marks :-
3/ Max - what a man!!! - what more can I say...
4/ Isadora - LOVE THOSE EYES....so coy but cheeky looking at the same time and beautiful colour - and also the half-coat (ie not short but not long)
5/Benny - for obvious reasons one of which is he doesn't like being picked up too much (ie needs his space, but is still loving, sounds like Willow) - I would have chosen Mittens (gorgeous eyes) but I am really not a lap-cat person
6/Cupid - poor young mother, all of her children have been taken and no-one wants her???!!!
7/ Regal Randalf - like Tousa, he just needs someone to understand his past and just love him the way only he wants to be loved
8/ Malou - what a little DIVA

Gee after you see willow's photo (eventually) you'll probably not have pictured him to be the cat that he is (he's not the handsomest kitty on the block... which is why I think I'll visit the shelter a few times to get a feel for the animals - after-all they choose their owners, not the other way around....
Ingrid has given fantastic descriptions, and her website is obviously done with love ( I was also reading Ingrids newsletters and they are very thought-provoking). The biggest hurdle is getting there, but I've got two legs and a brain - I'll figure it out.

-Felineeagle


----------



## cjh27 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi felineeagle,

if I've understood you correctly you allready have a moggie who's about 12?

I was just wondering how likely it is that an older cat will be able to cope with a second cat. Has she lived as a single cat her whole life? As you got your cat at a very young age chances are that she's not very well socialized, which will make things more difficult for you.

Anyway- I'd strongly advise you to look for a cat that is known to be very sociable towards other cats and not dominant :wink: 



Christine


----------



## Muzby (Jan 9, 2008)

We had an older cat, and got two kittens (so the kittens would play with each other and not annoy the older as much). It seemed to work out much better than friends who just got one kitten (who then wanted to play with the older cat and the older cat wanted NONE of it).


----------



## felineeagle (Feb 26, 2009)

thankyou Christine and Kelly,

My beautiful feline does get along with dogs, cats, birds, and reptiles(don't ask...), but I really appreciate both of your advice greatly and am grateful you took time out to help me.....(and the special man in my life..ie.'meow' from Willow).

This is such a big deal which is why I'm going to make more than a few visits to the shelter to see the temperament of the one/s that will be suitable for every living thing in the house and vice versa.

I'll keep everyone informed - as said in one of my previous messages I'm not taking this lightly but an extra special thanks to all those who continue to point me in the right direction ie Silver Deer, John, Fran

L O Lv and meows

Felineeagle


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm sure you'll find the right match.  It sounds like you're taking your time and going about it the right way.

From the city getting to Wallan takes just over an hour - I haven't been to Ingrid's Haven, but I've been horse riding near Wallan quite a few times. Normally we go up Plenty Road, or the Hume.


----------



## felineeagle (Feb 26, 2009)

Why Thankyou for your kind words of understanding Silver Deer,
It has been an arduous task getting to Wallan , but I intend to go there this weekend (and last weekend and the weekend before) , Things just keep getting in the way - fate I call it! Also it's quite hard to get my daughter on weekends as her father has her, and I would really love her to be involved in this process - I remember when I was growing up Mum had strays all around(mainly the ones that I brought home - anything from unwanted guinea-pigs from school, to a ferret on the road that my poor mum had to find a home for etc etc etc) and it really enhanced my life as I want it to be for MY daughter.

Just a quick Q while i think of it: Who took the photo's of the ever-so-georgeous Milly - they look professionally done as even tho I have seen motages(?is that how you spell it) I havn't seen such quality pics (and I used to work in the magazine business!!).

Also: I don't often visit this website, so for anyone who would like to contact me any other way please don't hesitate, my email is : [email protected].

-Angela


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

felineeagle said:


> Just a quick Q while i think of it: Who took the photo's of the ever-so-georgeous Milly - they look professionally done as even tho I have seen motages(?is that how you spell it) I havn't seen such quality pics (and I used to work in the magazine business!!).


Aww, you flatter me too much. I took those photos of Milly and I put the montage (or signature) together.

I hope you get a chance to go to Wallan soon; I'm sure you'll get there when the time is right!


----------

